# Applying to PR while on visitor visa subclass 600



## adeel_usman (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I am travelling to NSW by the end of April this year, I have checked that I am eligible for PR but just need to confirm if there is any possibility I can *apply for onshore PR while on visitor vias subclass 600.*

If yes can I stay in NSW while still waiting for my decision on PR or I have to go back to Laos.

Moreover approximately how long the decision will take.

Any help on this would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

adeel_usman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am travelling to NSW by the end of April this year, I have checked that I am eligible for PR but just need to confirm if there is any possibility I can *apply for onshore PR while on visitor vias subclass 600.*
> 
> ...


Have you received an invitation to apply for a permanent residency?

You can technically apply for an onshore PR if there is no prohibiting condition on your subclass 600 visa (condition 8503). 

But note that this isn't a recommended route as you would be lying on your incoming passenger card as you wouldn't be entering the country as a genuine tourist. The DIBP frowns upon this, and also reserves the right to cancel your visa at the point of entry (3 year ban may apply)OR add a condition 8503 upon arrival.

Furthermore most tourist visas also have a no work condition meaning that any bridging visas (if obtained) would have a no work condition while the PR is being processed.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Have you received an invitation to apply for a permanent residency?
> 
> You can technically apply for an onshore PR if there is no prohibiting condition on your subclass 600 visa (condition 8503).
> 
> ...


Actually, a SkillSelect invitation overrides Condition 8503 automatically

Also, a Bridging Visa A granted based on the application for a SkillSelect permanent visa would have Nil conditions. Even if the previous visa was a 600 visa. Of course, the bridging visa won't kick in till the 600 expires in that case


----------



## adeel_usman (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback now I have some queries here will appreciate if I can get solution for them.


Q1 ) Can we buy a house and a car on BVA? (if not) Can we rent a house on BVA?



Q2) Can we get a driving license while we are on Bridging visa A ? ( we are still holding a valid driving license)



Q3) I am the main applicant, what would be my child and wife’s status? 



Q4) Can my wife work since I’ll be on Bridging visa A and she is my dependent?



Q5) Can my daughter study while I am on Bridging visa A? She’s my dependent too and she is 5 yrs old. 



Q6) Can we open a bank account? 



Q6) In case of emergency, what is the time period of obtaining a Bridging visa B to exit the country? 



Q7 ) Can we buy family health insurance plan on Bridging visa A?. 



Thank you for your kind co-operation 



Regards 

Adeel


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> Actually, a SkillSelect invitation overrides Condition 8503 automatically
> 
> Also, a Bridging Visa A granted based on the application for a SkillSelect permanent visa would have Nil conditions. Even if the previous visa was a 600 visa. Of course, the bridging visa won't kick in till the 600 expires in that case


could you please let me know if this valid as of today? Or has the Condition 8503 waiver for Skill Select invitation is not valid anymore?


----------

